# Massive 7ft diameter Pecan Tree



## Jimmy Williamson (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Garmins dad (Mar 21, 2014)

Dude.. You are my new Chain saw, wood cutting hero.. Dang.. Nice work. Any more shots? What will you be making out of those slabs??? I'm in love of it for a counter top..


----------



## Jimmy Williamson (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks, lol We have alot more pictures on our fb page JandS portable sawmill...We had to raise the mill up 3-4ft to get to the top of the tree....Yeah that tree was lots of fun.......Check out our page for more picts


----------



## Jimmy Williamson (Mar 21, 2014)

Garmins dad said:


> Dude.. You are my new Chain saw, wood cutting hero.. Dang.. Nice work. Any more shots? What will you be making out of those slabs??? I'm in love of it for a counter top..


 The guy was going to make table tops and sell some...


----------



## Atlanta Tree Services (Mar 26, 2014)

Man that is awesome.. Would love to see some pics on how it gets used!


----------



## jimrb (Mar 26, 2014)

How old was the tree and where was it growing?


----------



## Jimmy Williamson (Mar 27, 2014)

jimrb said:


> How old was the tree and where was it growing?


 The tree was growing in Waco, Tx. I am guessing well over 200 years old.... And the owner said it was blown over by a tornado last year....


----------



## Jimmy Williamson (Mar 27, 2014)

Atlanta Tree Services said:


> Man that is awesome.. Would love to see some pics on how it gets used!


 We are supposed to be going back out there April 6...I will see if he's done anything with it. Supposed to be cutting more pieces of that same tree..branches, and some juniper , and some red elm...usually every time we cut my wife has the camera in hand and takes all the pictures and posts them onto the fb page...Check out more pictures on our fb J & S Portable Sawmill...


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 24, 2014)

A buddy of mine was a tree trimmer for years and he said the biggest tree his crew ever removed was a pecan. They get massive, especially in the river bottoms. That is definitely a monster. Nice work! About how long did each of those slabs take to mill? I've watched a few videos of chainsaw milling and it's about like watching paint dry, lol. Those would make some gorgeous table tops!


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 24, 2014)

Disregard the question about the milling, I'm a dummy. Is that a band mill?


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thread back-from-the-dead.....7mos!


Scott (no prices on the FB page....odd) B


----------

